# Your Ultimate Custom/Signature Guitar



## sheener19 (Jan 16, 2009)

Hey Everyone

Thought this might be kinda fun. What would your "Ultimate Custom or Signature Model" consist of? Show us a mockup or your specs or n e thing else you can. I'm interested to see what everyone comes up with. If this goes well maybe we can have a poll or something for everyone's favorite (Other then your own obviously or else you'd just vote for your yourself haha) like a GOTM with fake/dream guitars.

I'll Start:

Ibanez RGA7 Neck Thru 
Mahogany w/ Quilted Maple Top
5 Piece Neck
Ebony Fretboard Bound w/ Quilted Maple
24 Stainless Steel Frets
Reverse Headstock
Bareknuckles
Piezo
Edge Pro







Now Let's see yours!


----------



## Daemoniac (Jan 16, 2009)

Oni 8 string custom.

- Ibanez BTB bass style body, slightly customized though (more pointy)
- Alder body with purpleheart top and purple stain
- Maple/Wenge neck, 2x2 way adjustable truss rods
- Kahler 8 string trem.
- 2 Bareknuckle War Pig 8 string pickips
- EMG Afterburner
- EMG phase inverter
- EMG Strat Presence Control
- EMG 3 band Active EQ
- EMG EXG
- EMG Pa2 gain booster
- Graphtech Piezo system
- 2 sets of volume/tone controls
- Push/pull coil split, with pickup balance when tapped
- 2 outputs with Neutrik locking jacks.


What i figure is that this will be a guitar so versatile that i should never need another one other than for looks. There's a lot of hardware to go on, but im pretty sure i can make it work. Theres also too much gain on tap, for those inevitable times i feel like destroying my own and other people eardrums with industrial squealing.

Also a trem. Why not.

I just noticed this is in the 7 string section... but nothing was said about 7's, so i leave it an 8


----------



## technomancer (Jan 16, 2009)

One of them 

KxK Sii-7
Three piece maple neckthrough, mahogany wings
Abalone Eye of Thoth inlay and KxK logo
Birdseye maple board
Blue marble finish
Ghost Piezo
BKP Nailbomb / Cold Sweat


----------



## JerkyChid (Jan 17, 2009)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/75706-7-string-semi-hollow-warlock-mockup.html


----------



## Breakdown (Jan 17, 2009)

ESP eclipse neck-through
vintage black finish w/vintage cream colored binding
Mahogany body w/maple top (les paul thickness rather than eclipse thickness)
mahogany neck w/sg thickness (that neck is so comfy)
ebony fretboard w/white flag inlays and no esp/model name on 12th fret
satin gold sperzel locking tuners
emg 81 in bridge and 60a at neck w/18volt mod
22 stainless steel jumbo frets
2 volume 2 tone knobs
neutrix locking jack
satin gold tone pros bridge
strap-locks


----------



## Necky379 (Jan 17, 2009)

esp stephen carpenter with the following changes:

1 piece mahagony body with thick maple arch top
set neck, unfinished maple, reinforced, with ebony or maple board
7 string version of the ibanez edge trem on my rg550 reissue
grover tuners
same pickups and pickup config. but with 18v mod


----------



## darren (Jan 17, 2009)

Mine would be a Parker Adrian Belew signature.

With seven strings.


----------



## Sebastian (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## thesimo (Jan 17, 2009)

Mahogany body, 3pc maple neck, maple top, ebony fretboard, Evo7/AirNorton.

Should have it in march 2009, all things being well


----------



## -Nolly- (Jan 17, 2009)

I've already got one of my ultimate guitars, but I'm also waiting on another B2, which should be a whole different wet dream:

completely fucked-up looking piece of spalt maple as a top
either 1-piece swamp ash body, or 1-pc chambered mahogany body, with ivoroid binding
Honduras rosewood neck, with (white?) ebony fillets
Either white ebony fingerboard, or highly figured Macassar ebony, left unbound
Cosmo black Gotoh hardware
Bare Knuckle Painkillers w/distressed camo covers

Should be done sometime this year, can't wait!



thesimo said:


> Mahogany body, 3pc maple neck, maple top, ebony fretboard, Evo7/AirNorton.
> 
> Should have it in march 2009, all things being well



That's a beaut


----------



## Snorelax (Jan 17, 2009)

-Nolly- said:


> I've already got one of my ultimate guitars, but I'm also waiting on another B2, which should be a whole different wet dream:
> 
> completely fucked-up looking piece of spalt maple as a top
> either 1-piece swamp ash body, or 1-pc chambered mahogany body, with ivoroid binding
> ...


So you switched your F7 order to a B2?
I'm sure it will still be amazing.


----------



## BurialWithin (Jan 17, 2009)

Ok there's a few i would get but the one that gets me going has to be a .................
HUFSCHMID!!

A natural black stained mahogany 7 string hufschmid fo sho!!
BKP's 
volume, tone, 3-way toggle
ebony fretboard
5-piece maple/bubinga neck
schaller trem


----------



## Piledriver (Jan 17, 2009)

-Nolly- said:


> I've already got one of my ultimate guitars, but I'm also waiting on another B2, which should be a whole different wet dream:
> 
> completely fucked-up looking piece of spalt maple as a top
> either 1-piece swamp ash body, or 1-pc chambered mahogany body, with ivoroid binding
> ...



Nolly,are you talking about a seven string? i thought you mentioned something about a F7?

if were talking 7 string-so:
1 piece Swamp ash body in the XSS ormsby body shape
25.5-27 multiscale, Cocobolo neck and fretboard
Ebony top


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 17, 2009)

Can you tell I had way too much time on my hands last night?


----------



## rvoteary (Jan 17, 2009)

Ibanez S7 bolt on
Mahogany Body
Skunk Stripe with rg7420 profile
Roadflare Red!
Maple Fretboard with matching ghost sharkteeth (a'la 770dx)
22 Frets
Reverse Matching Headstock
Not sure about pickups, though I'd like to try bareknuckles
7620 Trem
no tone knob or neck pickup, push/pull knob to coil tap


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 17, 2009)

Man thats a hard question. Either one of these:

LACS Ibanez Xiphos (either 6, 7 or 8 [if it was an 8, 30" scale])
Body construction: Set-neck with spruce top and mahogany back
Neck: 5 pc maple and purpleheart neck with rosewood fretboard
Bridge: Hipshot hardtail
Tuners: Grover
Hardware Colour: Gold
Pickups: Bareknuckle Nailbomb at bridge
Finish: Purple/green chameleon
Other: 24 jumbo gold fret, single volume/tone pull knob

If not that, then a custom body shape like both of these combined. Specs would be pretty much the same as the above xiphos except the finish would either be tealburst or satin black and it'd be stringthru.


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Jan 17, 2009)

This, as a 7-


----------



## Stengah_2012 (Jan 17, 2009)

This is a tough one; I always go back and forth on some of the specs, but here's this weeks version, at least for a seven string. 

Ibanez Xiphos

Construction: Neck through 
Scale length: 25.5 
Body: Mahogany
Neck: Mahogany	
Fingerboard: Ebony 
Inlays: Custom - an image of Avalokiteshvara, the Mahayana Buddhist Bodhisattva of compassion
Hardware: Black	
Bridge: OFR	
Tuners: Schaller 
Frets: 27, Dunlop 6105 fret wire
Pickups: BKPs, Painkiller in bridge, Custom hum-canceling SC in neck
Electronics: 1 volume, 1 tone, 3 way toggle switch
Finish: Weathered Black (same as S320)


----------



## Ze Kink (Jan 17, 2009)

Custom body shape
Ash back, wenge center, figured maple top
7pc maple/wenge neck thru body, 27" scale
Ebony fretboard, 24 stainless steel frets
Custom inlay @ around 12th fret
Fixed Tone Pros bridge & strings thru body
Locking tuners, graphite nut
Lundgren M7 bridge, SD Jazz 7 neck
Volume, Tone, 3-way pickup toggle, coil splits, killswitch

...no wait, I've got that already!






Installed the M7 afterwards though.

If I decide to get a new custom 7 some day, it's going to have similar specs mainly. The body shape will be different though, and it will be more straightforward (simple electronics, no inlays etc.). Different body wood (swamp ash or alder) and maybe a bolt-on instead. And perhaps a flush mount bridge instead of a tuneomatic.


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Jan 17, 2009)

BC Rich Ignitor 7
Neckthru
Maple Body/Mahogany cap(yes reversed)
Maple neck
tungoil finish
Bocote fretboard
27" scale
Single BKP Holy Diver
1 push/pull volume(coil tap)
Reversed headstock w/ mahogany cap
OFR7
Maple fretboard

and 

BC Rich Warlock
Black limba body and cap
Maple neck
24.75" - 27" scale (fanned)
bocote fretboard
String thru TOM
Reversed pointed headstock w/ black limba cap
single SD JB7
1 push/pull volume(coil tap)


----------



## Makelele (Jan 17, 2009)

27" scale Ibanez S series with hardtail bridge. 
H-H pickup configuration
Mahogany body
Ebony fretboard

Flamed Arctic birch top like on this guitar, except stained blue instead





(a Ruokangas Duke btw)

not sure about pickups. If it were a 6-string I'd get a Tone Zone for the bridge and an Air Norton for the neck. Not sure about what I'd put in a 7.string, possibly Bare knuckles or Lundgrens (haven't tried either).

Black chrome hardware like on my S540LTD

And probably some binding on the body.


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Jan 17, 2009)

^^ You have good taste, sir.


----------



## -Nolly- (Jan 17, 2009)

Snorelax said:


> So you switched your F7 order to a B2?
> I'm sure it will still be amazing.





Piledriver said:


> Nolly,are you talking about a seven string? i thought you mentioned something about a F7?



Nope, I've not given up on the F7, it's just a long way off, Doug has to design it first, and that means taking time off from building customer guitars. We've got some very interesting ideas on the go for it though 
I have been considering getting a B7 instead of another sixer, but to me, there's something irreplaceably special about the six-string format. I can picture this guitar in my head, and it wants to be a B2. It's funny because I thought the B6 would push me towards getting a B7, but it did the complete opposite.


----------



## sworth9411 (Jan 17, 2009)

Pretty Much RG55O specs in a seven string in Shocking Pink or Desert Yellow. Maple Neck, Bareknuckles....sexy, Clean. Classy.


----------



## PeteyG (Jan 17, 2009)

This pretty much.


----------



## Totem_37 (Jan 17, 2009)

8 string explorer.... which I will start building later this year...


----------



## Daemoniac (Jan 17, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> Oni 8 string custom.
> 
> - Ibanez BTB bass style body, slightly customized though (more pointy)
> - Alder body with purpleheart top and purple stain
> ...



Also, i forgot to add: 32" scale neck.


----------



## Snorelax (Jan 17, 2009)

-Nolly- said:


> Nope, I've not given up on the F7, it's just a long way off, Doug has to design it first, and that means taking time off from building customer guitars. We've got some very interesting ideas on the go for it though
> I have been considering getting a B7 instead of another sixer, but to me, there's something irreplaceably special about the six-string format. I can picture this guitar in my head, and it wants to be a B2. It's funny because I thought the B6 would push me towards getting a B7, but it did the complete opposite.


Ah, I see.
I can't wait to see either one of them.


----------



## canuck brian (Jan 18, 2009)

Totem_37 said:


> 8 string explorer.... which I will start building later this year...



lemme know if you need anything - i'm local to you and probably have a pissload of tools that you don't have happening.


----------



## Izebecool (Jan 18, 2009)

-RGA Mahogany/ QM top Body Neckthru
-Maple neck with ebony fretboard and 24 frets with a bound fretboard and headstock
-EMG pickups
-Either ZR-7 Bridge or Edge pro 7
-Stained blue with natural binding and black back
-either reversed ibanez headstock or reversed jackson headstock

(ignore the crappy headstock in the mockup)


----------



## Heeboja (Jan 18, 2009)

Scale: 25.5
Body shape: EBMM JP BFRish
Construction: Neck-through body
Body material: Alder
Top: Flamed maple
Finnish: Tobacco burst. Back is dark brown also. Not see through. Neck is dark brown and the back of the headstock is dark brown. Top of the headstock is matching with body. Flamed maple and dark burst. 
Neck material: 3 piece mahogany
Fretboard: Maple
Frets: Dunlop 6000
Inlays: None. Only black sidedots. 
Nut: Graphite 
Width: 7/8'' (48mm)
Hardware color: Chrome
Bridge: Recessed TOM /w string through body
Tuners: Non-locking (will fix up with locking ones if necessary. 7-string sets are hard to find in europe.)
Pickups: Blaze bridge and Air Norton 7 in the neck. 
Control knobs: Volume, tone and 3-way-switch petrucci-style.

oh. righ. I have that coming up.


----------



## -Nolly- (Jan 18, 2009)

Snorelax said:


> Ah, I see.
> I can't wait to see either one of them.



Me neither dude! 
This is the "fucked-up" spalt by the way. It's flamed too:


----------



## EliNoPants (Jan 18, 2009)

all mahogany Gibson V body shape, but with a notably extended lower wing, almost like the Glenn Tipton guitar from the Painkiller video, neck-thru reverse Telecaster headstock, string-thru body, and i'm not really sure on pickups, but there would definitely be either some single coils or tappable pups in there


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jan 18, 2009)

It would have to be Ibanez

Body: Mahogany UV shape
pickups: Pink Dimarzio D-activators and an Evo single in the middle (I love the pickups in my Xiphos 6!)
Finish: MC swirl 1 (Yellow, pink and green heavy) and MC swirl 2 (Black, green and pink heavy)
Neck - Prestige satin finish, K-7 profile, 5 piece Maple / wenge. K-7 all access neck joint
fretboard - maple, swirl finished headstock
inlays: Radiation Hazard symbol inlaid in black at 1st fret, Black double dot at the edge of the 12th fret
bridge - Same as K-7, except without the U bar capability


----------



## CapenCyber (Jan 18, 2009)

Something like this:








Should have it next month


----------



## eegor (Jan 18, 2009)

Heeboja said:


> Scale: 25.5
> Body shape: EBMM JP BFRish
> Construction: Neck-through body
> Body material: Alder
> ...



When will this be finished? I remember when you first posted about it.


----------



## MikeH (Jan 18, 2009)

Ibanez RG-8

Scale: 30"
Body: Mahogany Wings with Flamed Maple Cap and Abalone binding
Neck: Prestige 5 pc. Wizard 8 Neckthru (Maple/Walnut/Maple/Walnut/Maple)
Fretboard: Birdseye Maple with Abalone binding
Pickups: EMG 808s
Headstock: Standard Ibanez 8 Headstock with Abalone binding
Bridge: Edge Lo-Pro 8 (I know it's not real, but this is your ultimate custom)
Tuners: Sperzel locking
Hardware color: Black
Body Color: Trans-White Burst





I know it's shitty, but you get the general idea.


----------



## Stengah_2012 (Jan 18, 2009)

Ok, scratch my old custom specs, I've changed them again.  This is exactly why I will never order a custom, I'm completely unable to make a final decision about what I want. 

LACS Ibanez RG

Construction: Bolt on 
Scale length: 25.5" 
Body: Mahogany w/sculpted lower horn, Flamed maple top
Neck:	Flamed maple, UV profile	
Fingerboard: Macassar Ebony, 16" radius	
Inlays: None 
Neck width: 48mm 
Hardware: Black	
Bridge: Edge Pro 
Tuners: Schaller 
Frets: 24, Dunlop 6105 fret wire 
Pickups: BKP Painkillers, bridge and neck 
Electronics: 1 volume, 1 Tone, 3 way switch
Finish: Light trans black stain, matching headstock


----------



## S-O (Jan 18, 2009)

Honestly, Chris Broderick's RGA7 is pretty much what I would want, and will hopefull be what the custom body I will (eventually, once my parents pay me back the 500ish they owe me.) have made, Except probably not purple, although it is really growing on me. And it will have locking nuts.

So really, a RGA7620 would be my dream guitar.


----------



## bulletbass man (Jan 18, 2009)

Oni 7-string

26-27.5 scale
extra wide nut for string spacing
Purpleheart neck
black walnut body (figured)
Amboyna burl top
h-h
Macassar Ebony Fretboard
Amboyna veneer on head stock


----------



## technomancer (Jan 18, 2009)

S-O said:


> Honestly, Chris Broderick's RGA7 is pretty much what I would want, and will hopefull be what the custom body I will (eventually, once my parents pay me back the 500ish they owe me.) have made, Except probably not purple, although it is really growing on me. And it will have locking nuts.
> 
> So really, a RGA7620 would be my dream guitar.



Broderick's RGA is trans black, not purple. There were a couple of shots where it looked somewhat green too, but it is in fact black.


----------



## Rick (Jan 18, 2009)

The Agile custom I've ordered is my ultimate.


----------



## S-O (Jan 18, 2009)

technomancer said:


> Broderick's RGA is trans black, not purple. There were a couple of shots where it looked somewhat green too, but it is in fact black.



 What?







from: 
Photos of Chris' Custom Ibanez - Ultimate Metal Forum

This one looks green, but I am pretty sure this one is what you mean with the trans black, I guess he has multiple?






He uses the (what I am pretty sure is, but I may be colour blind.) purple RGA7 in this vid:


----------



## kmanick (Jan 18, 2009)

WarriorOfMetal said:


> Can you tell I had way too much time on my hands last night?


 
Ari, that's a pretty badass looking guitar that you made.
You should see if you can get it into production somehow.


----------



## Edroz (Jan 18, 2009)

S-O said:


> What?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





the guitar he's playing in the youtube vid is the same guitar as the pics you posted. it is indeed trans black...


----------



## hairychris (Jan 19, 2009)

I'drather have a selection of interesting guitars then one siggy...


----------



## S-O (Jan 19, 2009)

So the first pic is just the result of poor lighting/my shitty eye sight?

Oh well.


----------



## DrewsifStalin (Jan 19, 2009)

Ibanez Xiphos.
-7 String/8 String?
-Ebony
-No inlays
-SD Blackouts
-Flat Black
-7 OFR, why the fuck not
-27 frets, why the fuck not


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 19, 2009)

kmanick said:


> Ari, that's a pretty badass looking guitar that you made.
> You should see if you can get it into production somehow.



thanks, dude! i've played with the idea of licensing the design to someone, but i'm not sure how good of an idea that is. more likely, i'd probably end up trying to build and sell them myself as a very small operation. i have a design for an 8-string version in the works.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jan 19, 2009)

I want more than one dream guitar because I can dream can I...

Dream 1

RG style
Basswood Black with Ruby Scratch Plate
Painted Bolt on Wizard II Maple w/Ebony board, Red Dragon Inlay (like vine)
Reverse Headstock
Dimarzio Breed H/S/H with Herman Li Coil taps
Lo Pro Edge

Dream 2

Same as above but with EMG 81tw/SA/89 combo (and maybe MIDI system)

Dream 3

Again Same as above but change everything Red to Green and Ruby plate to Emerald. Wizard I this time. Plus Bareknuckle Nailbombs Bridge/Neck and Bareknuckle single (any) in middle. Plus Ibanez Lo Pro Double Edge

Dream 4 

RG style
Basswood White with Sapphire Scratch Plate
Painted Bolt on Wizard II Maple w/Ebony board, Osiris Eye inlay 
Reverse Headstock 
Seymour Duncan Full Shred Bridge, QPounder middle, Fernandes Sustainer in neck
Lo Pro Edge

Dream 5

Single cut Les Paul Style
Mahogany body Gold, Magenta Plate 
Set Neck 24 Fret Wizard II Rosewood Fret Board with Japanese Hanafuda Card inlays matching headstock (woot?) 
Dimarzio Joe/Mo Joe combo
Recessed Lo Pro Edge (double woot?)

Dream 6

Similar to Gibson's Les Paul DC (the last good gibson IMO) or the Ibanez ARX DCs
Mahogany body, Sea Green, Lavender plate
Set Neck 24 Fret Wizard II Rosewood Fret Board with Mirror Block inlays
Dimarzio PAF Pro combo (or Fred in Bridge)
Recessed Lo Pro Edge

Dream 7

Hybrid JS/Strat Alder Body Violet Body, Orange Scratchplate
Maple Bolt on 24 w/maple fretboard (can you quilt a fretboard?) water blue snake inlay
Dimarzio Evo Bridge, True Velvet Middle, Area 67 Neck
Lo Pro Edge

Dream 8

Same as above but Red body, white Scratchplate and custom cracked wood inlay and 2 Seymour Duncan Phat Cat P90s. 

Time for me to wake up to reality now


----------

